# Council for British Archaeology



## Incognito (Nov 10, 2003)

Finally located this siet, but only after memorising the link from an archaeology magazine I managed to get my hands on. 

Their publication "British Archaeology" reads as very interesting - got a couple of copies at home. The magazine is a little thin but I may well subscribe - especially to help with my local history researches. 

Anyway, not sure how useful the main website of the Council for British Archaeology may be, but I'll list it now as it could be an improtant reference point for some. 

http://www.britarch.ac.uk


----------

